# "Gender Neutral" members



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

For those of you who have gender neutral as their gender, what type are you?


----------



## Drewbie (Apr 28, 2010)

I am an ISTP. :happy:


----------



## Fanille (Sep 3, 2009)

Cruciferae said:


> I am an ISTP. :happy:


Same here. roud:


----------



## error (Feb 10, 2011)

Interesting so far it's only ISTP and INTP, and I usually test either of those.


----------



## nevermore (Oct 1, 2010)

Ti is just so independent it refuses to have a gender foisted on it.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

nevermore said:


> Ti is just so independent it refuses to have a gender foisted on it.


What about you? :laughing:


----------



## Apollo Celestio (Mar 10, 2010)

Is it anonymity or what?


----------



## nevermore (Oct 1, 2010)

Paranoid Android said:


> What about you? :laughing:


Ah, see I'm _ultra_ independent. I'm so independent I didn't even follow the trend of rebelling and rebelled against the rebellers and identified as male. Two steps ahead of ya!:wink:


----------



## khadri (Mar 4, 2011)

I chose to identify as neutral because that's what my gender is. I act, dress, and otherwise convey myself as androgynous. After all, it's asking for our gender, not our biological sex. For me, it's not motivated by rebellion or anonymity (although I find both reactions acceptable ).

Also, I'm an INTP.


----------



## Jason104 (Sep 18, 2010)

I aways assumed gender neutral people were ....... homosexual ....... or are physically gender neutral ....(tranny) ...... Lol I guess not ......


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Jason104 said:


> I aways assumed gender neutral people were ....... homosexual ....... or are physically gender neutral ....(tranny) ...... Lol I guess not ......


Firstly, to be gender neutral simply means that as a person, you don't identify with one particular gender identity.

Gender identity and sexual orientation are two very different things, and are not usually connected. Most homosexuals identify with a certain gender identity.

Physically gender neutral people fit into two categories, and neither has much to do with psychological/mental gender neutrality. Intersexed people, once known as hermaphrodites, are in one category, and androgynous looking people are in the other. Simply being androgynous in appearance does not mean that a person is gender neutral or psychologically/mentally androgynous.


----------



## nevermore (Oct 1, 2010)

This is very INTP of me to say, but I really can't know whether to call myself "male" or "female" until someone tells me what they mean they say "male" or "female".

People usually don't have anything in mind but the grossest stereotypes.

I always felt like I was half-girl growing up, but I'm not sure how much of that actually had to do with my mindset or how culture viewed my mindset.

All modern science seems to offer is systematizer/empathizer. but then shouldn't all T's have a male gender and all F's a female gender? Don't most male F's feel masculine and female T's feminine?

I'm just not sure what they mean. Yes, this stuff comes from biology, but there are so many different ways the gender can express.

Trick is not to get caught up in superficial behaviors or cliched attitudes.


----------



## Jason104 (Sep 18, 2010)

skycloud86 said:


> Firstly, to be gender neutral simply means that as a person, you don't identify with one particular gender identity.
> 
> Gender identity and sexual orientation are two very different things, and are not usually connected. Most homosexuals identify with a certain gender identity.
> 
> Physically gender neutral people fit into two categories, and neither has much to do with psychological/mental gender neutrality. Intersexed people, once known as hermaphrodites, are in one category, and androgynous looking people are in the other. Simply being androgynous in appearance does not mean that a person is gender neutral or psychologically/mentally androgynous.


idk..... I thought they were ........ hermaphrodites for some reason ...... idk ..... but now I know they aren't


----------



## silmarillion (Dec 11, 2010)

Because:

1. I don't feel like I'm female OR male. Maybe you could say I'm both.
2. If you say "gender", I think of what separates us biologically. But most people have their own thought about males and females. "A male is that, a female does that" etc. I can't identify myself with these values.

Genderqueer, plainly.


----------



## Jason104 (Sep 18, 2010)

shtm said:


> Because:
> 
> 1. I don't feel like I'm female OR male. Maybe you could say I'm both.
> 2. If you say "gender", I think of what separates us biologically. But most people have their own thought about males and females. "A male is that, a female does that" etc. I can't identify myself with these values.
> ...


c
no,, you cant choose a gender ......


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Jason104 said:


> c
> no,, you cant choose a gender ......


Why can't someone choose their gender?


----------



## Drewbie (Apr 28, 2010)

[A black and white column picture. The black side has white text and white pictures, the white side has black text and black pictures. Black side: “Gender is…” A transgender symbol, the merging of the venus and mars symbol into one ring with a merged mars arrow and venus cross on the third point on the upper left. Under it “A Spectrum”. The drama masks are the next symbol. “a range of expression”. The next picture is a person looking into a mirror wearing a hat. “how you relate to yourself”. The next picture is a Hello My Name Is Tag with the label “Me!” below it the final words “a personal identity.” On the white site the words “Gender is not…” underneath it the venus and mars symbol separate, below that the words “just male and female”. Below that is the dress stick figure and no dress stick figure bathroom signs, below it the words “defined by body parts”. Below that are the sexual orientation symbols (with the gender symbol symbol mixed in by accident it appears), the linked rings of two of each either mars symbol or venus symbol in various combos. Below that the words, “sexual orientation.” And finally, a picture of a molecular model of DNA, with the words below it “determined by chromosomes”]


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

Jason104 said:


> c
> no,, you cant choose a gender ......


Why are you trolling this thread when you have no idea what you are talking about? You aren't even taking the time to understand the differences between gender and biological sex. Which aren't always one in the same. An example would be: if a biological male's gender is female, it does not mean that he/she will be attracted to males.


----------



## Cobalt Blue (Aug 6, 2010)

Has nothing to do with sexual orientation. Simply personal preference so people will see me as person first without stereotyping me with traits they say belong to particular sex.


----------



## Hiccups24-7 (Oct 17, 2009)

the only think that confuses me is how people can pick a neutral gender yet express a gender that is obviously masculine or feminine. Though that is the difference between gender identity and gender expression I suppose, someone may feel they identify as one gender or neutral yet express something that is not quite the same as what they identify as. Which can be confusing to begin with yet once you suss it out it's "aah!". I picked a nice pink little gender marker though really I'd consider myself a little neutral, but probably not enough to display. *shrugs*.


----------

